# The Banking Experience...



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I was looking at The Market Ticker website and a clip from a South Park cartoon was added that perfectly describes today's banking experience. If you scroll down under the article titled "Goodnight Europe" you'll see it.

http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=219106


----------

